# Dwarf eel eating pellets



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just sharing a quick video of my dwarf eel eating pellets. Thought it was kinda cool. I apologize for the quality lol. Eel was bought 3 weeks ago from CRS.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Cool, what is your fish list? Open top?

-deez


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks. Just the eel and golden hawkfish. Open top but a few inches above the waterline so difficult to climb out. I'm going to order some screen mesh to cover the tank so I don't lose anything to jumping. Right now the eel is so small it would fit right through the screen. Lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice! Always been fond of eels


----------

